# Is there any point in playing Battlefield 2?



## Helen Back (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm trying to get into playing BF2 but I get slaughtered by players who seem to know where I am and kill me every time they fire a pistol even. Obviously a LOT of cheating going so my feeling is what's the point of playing it?


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 29, 2010)

Are you playing on Punkbuster enabled servers only? It doesn't completely eliminate hacks , but it helps.


----------



## Helen Back (Aug 29, 2010)

Yup, I'm using Qtracker with the PB servers filter on. Maybe I'm just still a bit crap but some of them are a bit suspiciously too good, if you know what I mean. Ah well, soldier on....


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 29, 2010)

It is a great game if you stick at it, you will improve with experience, just knowing the map helps a lot. Try joining a good squad and not lonewolfing, teamwork makes a lot of difference and a having a good commander helps loads.

I've been playing for nearly four years with a total of (checks) 122h 04m 32s of gameplay (fuck!), I still get my arse kicked regularly, but can also dish out a good arse kicking occasionally. I am still only a Gunnery Sergeant, 7th rank out of 22. The Generals must put in many hundreds of hours of gameplay, and therefore, will fuck you up quite quickly. Also, as you rank up, you will get a better choice of weapons.

I am sure there are hackers around too, but not many on decent servers.

Recommended servers: Super@ and 2F4Y


----------



## The Groke (Aug 29, 2010)

Honestly, you may just need practice!

There are a lot of very good players out there - so good that it may seem that they are cheating when they are not.

Certainly (and believe me I don't rank very highly on the skill-scale at all) I have been accused of cheating when I have used the spotter icon to track someone out of sight behind a wall, then popped a beautiful sniper shot from half-way across the map,_ through_ the wall and scored a kill.

Are you playing on console or PC?

If the latter, then yes - you probably will come across cheaters on occasion, but pick a good server and group and you will find it to be a minimal problem.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh wait - we talking BF2 or BFBC2?


----------



## Helen Back (Aug 29, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Oh wait - we talking BF2 or BFBC2?



See the thread subject above.

And I'm playing on a PC. I went back and view the recording of that round and followed the guy of whom I was suspicious and he wasn't especially super-accurate all the time, he just got lucky with me and I chose a well-known hiding place. I'm new to BF2 and what's new to me in terms of good vantage points and hidey holes is old news to everyone else.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 30, 2010)

MP games that have been around a while and are 1/2 decent have a core element that aren't cheating, just very good.  I was pretty good at RA3 for a while but  it took ridiculous levels of practice. People would often accuse you of cheating if they weren't so great, but it was like finding sleeping ducks in a duck hunt. 

Move all the time and with purpose and fight with the correct weapon or die.  Learning the maps to the point that you know every single nook and cranny is the 1st step otherwise you can't run away backwards. Running away forwards is instant death.


----------



## te0n (Aug 30, 2010)

battlefield 2 was awsome, gonna buy a new pc for bf3 i reckon


----------



## povmcdov (Aug 30, 2010)

As has been said, It's probably mostly people who are just extremely practiced. You should be aware that BF2 has always had a problem with random "death from above" kills by aircraft - if you're under a bomb you cant do much about it.

Apart from practice, one thing that may help is playing the maps from the bonus packs. Most people didn't buy the euro pack for instance and only got those maps when the last patch came out (v1.5?). They are generally much less well known than Strike At Karkand, Jallabad etc.


----------



## Helen Back (Aug 30, 2010)

Their reactions when coming around a corner and shooting me are extremely quick. I know there are hacks that allow you to see through walls and some of these hacks are PB proof so I think that's what must be going on there. But I'm not put off. Even though some games I never see a single enemy player yet get killed all the time I'll persevere.


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 30, 2010)

It's possible that they know you are there if their team commander has launched a UAV, they will see you on the minimap.


----------



## Helen Back (Aug 30, 2010)

UAV? Damn its eyes!!!


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep an eye in the sky and you can see it circling, it can be shot down, but not with a hand weapon.


----------



## Helen Back (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes I see it often - as I'm lying flat on my back after getting killed again! :[-)


----------



## haZe36 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yep, had many a supply crate dropped on my bonce in my sniping days 

Great game!

Did anyone here ever play the Desert Combat mod for its predecessor?

BF3 will be a definite purchase when it comes out, might also splash out on a new PC for it too.


----------

